# Media Test failure, check cable; Exiting PXE ROM



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

basically I few weeks ago my laptop got Dropped.

and ever since then this error has Popped up.
''media test failure check cable''

then a few seconds later the laptop start's up.

but today when i turned my laptop on it said 
''PXE-E61 : media test failure check cable
PXE-M0F : Exiting PXE ROM. ''

Then it would stay on that screen and not load up.

I have read some topics about this on the internet and some are saying that your hard drive is Basically broke. and other say you can try a repair disk.

I have Alot of Important File on there which accumulates to 3 years Work and Some Other important Documents. if there anyway of Getting the Files onto an External hard drive or anything?


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

That error message is typical of a failed or failing hard drive and the fact that the laptop had a recent fall tends to confirm this. The BIOS attempts to boot from the hard disk which fails and then tries the next device in line which is often the network. Since booting from the network is possible only under very specific conditions this too fails. Lacking another boot device it then issues the message and gives up the boot.

You should have done a backup immediately after the incident. Actually you should always have a backup of important files. If the files are of particular importance (as yours appear to be) they need 2 or more backup copies. Having a single copy of important files is asking for trouble.

Others can give advice on data recovery, if it is possible. Nothing is certain with data recovery.


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

i have a Product Recovery Disk which i got with my laptop from TOSHIBA

but when i load it up it says it will delete all my files. im sure there's a way i can just Repair it?


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

i have been testing some things in the BIOS and whenever i Put the DVD/CD drive first it comes up with this Message but if i change it so something else is first all i get is a Black Screen with a White line in the TOP left corner.

is this something todo with my DVD/CD drive?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi if you remove the cd\dvd drive and boot does it do the same,worth trying to test also backing up before you go any further would be a wise move http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...3T9up39wXbVzwduJQ&sig2=fkQ19KSJPDDDATtnes2AAA
that is one way to save data


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

i cant even get onto my laptop. DO i need to?


----------



## ronxp2000 (May 23, 2012)

When this happens, I take out the laptop drive.

I place it into the proper SATA or IDE USB dock, or enclosure, and plug it into another computer. Or I may place the drive itself into another computer if you have the right adapters.

I then work on the hard drive this way, and copy off what I can.

I also IMAGE the drive if backup software will allow it.

From this point, I may try the manufactures repair utilities, depending on the brand of drive you have. (WD, Seagate, etc)
I have had success this way. You may lose "some" files when a portion of the drive is damaged. 

If successful, CHKDSK /R afterwards.

Then again, the drive may be totally crashed, and you lost everything.

It's best to have someone to help you if you don't have the experience. Sometimes the steps can be different depending on what happens throughout the process.

I have even resorted to a program called HDD Regenerator. It does NOT repair hard drives for real, but it temporarily sometimes can repair sectors long enough to get the data off.

Typically once a drive is failing, it only gets worse until dooms day.


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

could i place it into the computer im using now?


----------



## ronxp2000 (May 23, 2012)

Yes if you have the proper adapters or enclosures, as I listed in my response.


----------



## ronxp2000 (May 23, 2012)

Some SATA laptop drives have the same SATA connection as a desktop, most do.

In this case, no additional hardware is needed so long as your desktop supports SATA also.

Then again, if the drive is damaged to bad, the drive may not even show up.


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

well i put it into my desktop and the screen was just black with a white Line in the top left.


----------



## ronxp2000 (May 23, 2012)

You are adding it has a SECONDARY drive correct?

It will NOT BOOT. It can merely be used as a DATA drive only.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Point here pandaaa is you are trying to recover your files. You do this by attaching the drive to a bootable system and you use THAT system to access the files on the laptop drive.

If the bootable system does not see the drive its dead with no recovery. 

We all had to learn how important it is to backup our information from such an experience.


----------



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

im going to buy a SATA docking station and see if that works.


----------



## ronxp2000 (May 23, 2012)

One like this is what I use

it's cheap, simple, and works great

Newegg.com - KINGWIN EZD-2535U 2.5" & 3.5" Black USB 2.0 SATA Hard Drive Docking Station w/One Touch Back Up


----------

